# test guide book suggestions????



## briand911 (Jul 29, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions for a "civil service test for dummies" of sorts, I know there are a lot of books out there that say they help you out with the test just wanted to see what everyone has used and could help me and anyone else looking for a book. Thanks for the help.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

The first time I took the test, I bought a book "How to become a Police Officer in Massachusetts". It was essentially 2 practice exams and some "helpful" hints. It really didn't help that much. There was some similarities with the Civil Circus test, but not many.

Unless they are planning on changing the test for 2005, here is what it is like. Basically, the "Civil Circus" test is for dummies. It is a common sense, 100 question exam.

You start off the exam with a picture that you are allowed to "study" for 5 minutes. It is usually a crudely drawn picture of a town square of some sort. There is alot going on in the picture, usually a traffic accident at an intersection with a few marked police cruisers present. In the background, in one of the shops, something weird is happening, like a fire. There are several shops and stores in the picture with names like "Joe's Barber Shoppe", "United Market" and "Plaza Books" etc. You try and remember as much as you can for 5 minutes. The proctor will then collect the picture and make you sit there and "absorb" what you saw for 5 minutes. AFter this time, you begin the exam. The first 7-10 questions are usually related to the pic you studied. They will ask you questions like, what was the number on the cruiser that responded to the accident on Main Street? What store is next to Joes Barber Shoppe? What time did the clock tower read? Basic questions like that. The rest of the exam is pretty basic.

The bulk of the exam consists of 4 or 5 types of questions. The first type will show a picture of a suspect, followed by 5 more pictures that look similar to the suspect. You have to find out which of the 5 pics is the suspect, who has altered their appearance. This is basic process of elimination stuff. You just match up the facial features of the suspect to the others and pick which one is closest.

The second type of question will be to put an Officer's report of the facts in proper order. You read the report and figure out in which order it sounds the most logical. Nothing too hard

The third type of question will be for you to read several witness statements and pick out the one that doesn't belong. Here you will pick put the "meat and potatoes" of the statement, such as, the suspect's description, the sequence of events etc. and pick the one that doesn't belong. There is always one witness that is completely wrong. There will be a report of a white male, 6'4 and 225 lbs, wearing a red shirt. 4 of the witness statements will say something very similar to the description while the 5th one will say it was a black male 5'2 and 120 lbs, wearing a yellow shirt. Obviously, that one doesn't belong.

Another question that they ask is how you would get from point A to point B while on patrol. You are shown a map of several city blocks and the question will ask you how to get from the PD to the Hospital in the least amount of time, while obeying all traffic rules (i.e. one way streets etc.) Simple stuff.

There will be some basic grammar and spelling, but nothing to worry about. Although I have read some of your reports Briand911. Maybe Santa will bring you "Hooked on Phonics" for Christmas.........just kidding.

This will be my 5th time taking the test. The best advice I can give you is to take your time and read each question THOROUGHLY. Do not just jump at the first question that sounds right. Read all the answers. Remember, you have something like 3 hours to take the test. Use all the time you want. Don't worry about the a$$hole who finishes after 30 minutes. Re-read and go over the exam a few times if you have to. Remember, this is for a career that will affect your whole life. The first step is to try and do the best you can on this test. As a white male, with academy training and a degree, I hate to say it, but, you need to get a 99 or 100 to even get the ball rolling........Good Luck !!!

If I am missing anything on the test, please chime in and let us know. Thanks all!


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Here is the link to get the Civil Service Prep. Exam on line:C.S. Publications You can get a PDF version there to print out or try Police Prep guide :this is a HTL version

There is two good books on the market. You can pick them up at Borders or any other book store. One is Cliffs and I can't remeber the other one, but if you do a search on this site I have it posted somewhere.

The CS guide linked above is just like the test. If you do well on the pre-test you'll do good on the real exam. Good Luck


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

The benifts with the store bought books like Cliffs, is it also gives hints on the Oral board, PAT, Pysc test and med. test. Very helpful if applying to NH or any other out-of-state agency.


----------

